# 15th Anniversary of MrExcel.com - Free Excel Tip Cards for All



## MrExcel (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for being part of the MrExcel community. The site was launched on the Saturday before US Thanksgiving in 1998 - 15 years ago. Since then, MrExcel.com has published 42 books, 1800 videos, 700K message board threads and more. 

To thank the message board community for generating 700K+ message board topics, I've just sent e-mails to all registered members with an offer to download five MrExcel tip cards (Excel 2010, VLOOKUP, Macros, Pivot, and Formulas). In case your e-mail got caught in a spam filter, feel free to download the cards from this dropbox folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hh7p2ak1l0vbf4t/oWrAuuF5kh
You are also welcome to print up to 10 copies of each card for friends and co-workers.

If you need any Excel eBooks, I am running an anniversary promo  15 Excel eBooks for $7.50 Each  All of these are DRM-free so you can always transfer from PC to Kindle to iPad to whatever gets invented in the future.

For a look back at the earliest MrExcel tip, check this video: Learn Excel - 15 Years Ago Today - Convert Date to Month - Podcast 1829 - YouTube  The original answer still works 15 years later, but there are definitely better ways today.

Thanks for being part of the community. I truly enjoy sharing Excel knowledge to make people more efficient at their work.

Bill Jelen


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Nov 24, 2013)

That many years already?... Congrats.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, fifteen years! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## B540Glenn (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations!
and 
Thanks for offering the cards.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the cards Bill!

Here's to the next 15 years!


----------



## TinaP (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the cards!  And thanks for creating such a helpful site and friendly community.


----------



## Smitty (Nov 27, 2013)

Way to go Bill!

I wonder how many of the original folks are still around?  Aladin, weren't you one of the first?


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Nov 27, 2013)

Smitty said:


> Way to go Bill!
> 
> I wonder how many of the original folks are still around? Aladin, weren't you one of the first?



I think I probably joined the folks late in the first year.


----------



## Smitty (Nov 27, 2013)

Aladin Akyurek said:


> I think I probably joined the folks late in the first year.



Well, maybe we need to get Tracy to adjust your join date?


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Nov 27, 2013)

Smitty said:


> Well, maybe we need to get Tracy to adjust your join date?



She will need to adjust the number of posts too


----------



## Smitty (Nov 27, 2013)

Aladin Akyurek said:


> She will need to adjust the number of posts too



I think your post count is high enough there pal.


----------



## narendra (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations!!!

Thanks for the tipcards and for sharing wonderful information on this website.
Wishing u and the MrExcel team all the best


----------



## mancubus (Nov 29, 2013)

15 years. 

CONGRATS...

and starting with MrExcel, thanks to all who contributed to the excellers worldwide.


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 29, 2013)

Smitty - 

No work today due to the holiday, so a little web scraping, VBA, VLOOKUP, and pivot tables generated some stats from the previous incarnation of the MrExcel board.

For info on the earliest members of the community, check out this post: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/742290-early-days-mrexcel-board.html#post3647644

Bill


----------



## northrops (Dec 1, 2013)

Great cards. Just 1 question...on the vba card it says =R1C13 refers to $M$13 Should that be =R13C13 or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## MrExcel (Dec 1, 2013)

Right - that appears to be a typo.


----------



## AlphaFrog (Dec 11, 2013)

Great cards. I like the shortcuts. Thanks. (I'm usually late to the party.) 

Another typo if you're interested.

ExcelFormulasTipCard.pdf
_
3rd Smallest Value: =*MIN*(A2:A99,3)_

Should be SMALL.


----------

